# A little IBS help



## Lana18 (Nov 22, 2007)

I was diagnosed with IBS this past fall and have been having symptoms for about 2 years. It seems like every favorite food I love upsets my stomach. How do I stop eating the foods I love so much and start eating the foods that don't upset my stomach?I always seem to be hungary, i eat when i'm bored. I need help. I'm sick of the pain and the diarrhea. I go to college and live in a dorm and its so embarrasing...please help


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Its just trial and error mainly- thats not what you want to hear i suppose. It doesn't mean you have to not eat anything you don't like. It just means you need to be a bit careful.Spend a few months working out what sets it off and what doesn't and then you will know what you can and can't tolerate. Do you take any medication?


----------

